# Beautiful Canadian Background



## sags (May 15, 2010)

An iceberg is attracting a lot of attention off the shores of NFLD.

Right click and "save as desktop background" and voila..........a unique Canadian scene.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/iceberg-upper-amherst-cove-1.4691802


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice! 
adding another Canadian beaut!

- Celebrate the beauty, experience the thrill and feel the joy in Alberta's soaring Canadian Rockies,
big sky prairies, peaceful backcountry and energetic cities. 
(remember to breathe)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThFCg0tBDck


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

*happy Canada Day, everybody !*

.

here's one cmffer's epic Canada Day motorbike celebration. This is probably the longest journey across northern canada to alaska that has ever been undertaken on a motorcycle. From east coast new brunswick to alaska, non-stop, on a BMW. Our forum adventurer has been on the road for a month now.

as all can see, he's reached Burns Lake on the rugged BC Yellowhead highway. He's camped this am in a woodlot close to a cluster of automotive, truck wash & tire stores situated together on the highway, on the west side of town. This suggests to me that the bike is needing a new spare part. Whether he'll get any service on Canada Day is another story!

.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

the good news: it happened while he was slowly putt-putting through an intersection in the small BC town of burns lake

the bad news: the bike's rear wheel bearings are destroyed. Damage has spread to rotor & hub. If he'd been speeding on the highway the wheel could have flown off suddenly & a rider wouldn't have survived, so once again legendary good luck saved him.

it means the end of his epic voyage to alaska, at least for now. In a worst case scenario it means leaving his bike in prince george for several weeks, while mechanics source new parts from the US. He'll have to fly to alaska where he's due to start work soon, then fly back to prince george later in the summer once the bike has been repaired.

there may be better options that will put him back on the highway soon. He's nothing if not resourceful.

a bittersweet canada day. For the nation & for this motorcycle rider.




.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

he didn't turn tail & rent a U-haul & start hauling his damaged motorbike to prince george for weeks-long repair, which would mean the end of the long-planned trip to alaska. 

instead he's remained in burns lake, looking for replacement parts in the internet & planning to repair the bike locally even if he has to do it himself. This would mean he could be back on the Yellowhead hours after he receives a new wheel assembly.

it's interesting to see the strong Code of the North at work. Motorcycle forums are alive with his breakdown news & with offers of help.

american bikers are offering to bring him/send him the BMW parts that he needs. One american departing on motorbike from kansas says he'll personally bring the parts into canada & he'll detour all the way to burns lake to personally deliver them if necessary.

that's the US we've always known. Those are the americans we've worked beside. That's the eagle nation we're loyal to. Too bad the US is stuck with an atypical dysfunctional president at the moment, but come november there'll be an opportunity to start fixing the disaster.


.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Good to read of Humble. 

My biking days ended a few years ago when I sold the last of my stable, an 1100cc Honda Shadow.

Your friend's trip reminded me of my earlier days. I crossed the country east to west on a 350 Honda with my best friend on his 500cc Suzuki. No such comforts as a fairing or a windscreen. We were both 16 years old. After camping on Long Beach we returned to Banff to earn enough to pay for the trip home.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ he's your friend, too, onlyMO

you don't recognize him? he's been a cmffer even longer than i have

he's far & away the most remarkable young man cmf forum has ever hosted. An adventure documentary come to real life.


.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> My biking days ended a few years ago when I sold the last of my stable, an 1100cc Honda Shadow.
> 
> ... my earlier days. I crossed the country east to west on a 350 Honda with my best friend on his 500cc Suzuki. No such comforts as a fairing or a windscreen. We were both 16 years old. After camping on Long Beach we returned to Banff to earn enough to pay for the trip home.




wow, you & pal were only 16 when you rode across canada from the east coast to tofino?

my first thought goes _your poor mother_, although she must have recovered by now.

my 2nd thought is how your story seems to be another one from the genre of youth bonding narratives. These often have a special aura, there's a quality of childhood innocence.

for some reason the bonding pairs often seem to be males. The boys will be closer than brothers. Never again, after they've grown up, will the adventurers find a similar friendship. Huck finn & tom sawyer were prototypes.


.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd say my adventures in life began in earnest at about 14 and never stopped, even when married with kids. That's why, even today I tell my wife that I really have no regrets or unfinished adventures were I to get 'the call'.

Kids today seem to grow up slower and take fewer chances (mine did). I think that's partly our fault as protective parents though. 

When my son grew up without an interest in motorcycles (in spite of teaching him to ride), as a parent I can't say I was disappointed. You need to be very defensive and always looking ahead for potential risks.

Added: Yes, often in hindsight I have thought about the angst I must have put my parents through (especially Mom) while I went about growing up. They said nothing but were always there.
The folly of youth and wisdom of age I suppose.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

he's found almost all the parts he needs from internet sources & they've all been shipped except for one. He's still missing 1 wheel spacer $12 USD/$20 CAD part # 36 31 7 653 136 spacer bushing exterior VIN last 7: Z009507

zero chance really in this forum but still: anybody happen to have one of these?

he's talking about repairing the bike himself in a burns lake parking lot. Although the nagging momma in me goes _Better to find an indie mechanic & repair inside his shop, he'll have professional tools if you'll need em_

odds are he'll be back riding the yellowhead by this weekend


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

There are a few shops in Burns Lake. He might get lucky and find something of same diameter and size that will work. Not sure how well equiped they are, a shop may be able to turn something for him?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a learned discussion out of burns lake is focusing on this diagram. The experienced bikers - the guys who always do their own repairs - are saying that parts Nos 7 & 14 are reverse-numbered, ie this instruction fiche from the BMW website is wrong.

good grief. The fabled bavarian motor werkes can't even diagram its own wheel assembly accurately these days? alas, german precision engineering is doomed. Angela merkel is toast. Inevitably, the european union will have to collapse.

all because of a spacer.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

he's off! heading north on the yellowhead at dawn today, new wheel securely in place

reports to work in fairbanks AK next wednesday early am sharp. Da Boss is unforgiving. The five-day delay to re-build the wheel has meant he's had to cancel plans for a side trip to tuktoyaktut.

throughout the canada day holiday, while he searched new parts & waited for shipments, good-hearted burns lakers hauled his bike to safety, invited him for dinner, gave him the keys to their car, took him fishing

he's never been one who's lucky at fishing though ...
.










.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Glad to hear that he is back on the road.
He's probably had a better time in Burns Lk. I've stayed in Tuk , and aside from reaching the Arctic Ocean/ Beaufort Sea, there ain't much there.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Does he have a blog?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

they biked over to alaska to eat at The Bus. Bestest freshest fish anywhere on the US west coast, it's said.

it looks like he'll make whitehorse tonight
.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

*Rio summer Olympics 2016 - 2 years on*

.

life on the water still going good

https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/...?p=1265778&highlight=olympics+rio#post1265778

.


----------

